# Shedding help!



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

So my handsome man here has driven me up the walls with his shedding. I read in several places that most bully breeds are low maintenance with thier coats. Well Jaxx sheds. A lot. I usually have to brush him twice a day to get it all out. Its been like this since he was a puppy (well he still kinda is). I have trained both my dogs to no longer sit on the couch, since it wouldnt be fair to Jaxx if Jade could be on the couch but not him. I pull thier bedding from thier kennels and they stay on those in the living room for now. Today, I will start building a small couch just for them, including getting padding and a cover material, so they can have a better lazy area. And to make the living room less cluttered. Eh back on track. I feed them Blue Buffalo, after reading on this forum about healthier, better ingrediants. And I also use anti-shed shampoo. Jade rarely looses a hair, but Jaxx loses a lot just petting him. Its not spotty, like hes losing patches, his coat looks clean. But everything he touches gets littered with white hair, which makes wearing black almost impossible. Shame. it's my favorite color. Any advice on how to cut down on this? Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Sitting handsome









Puppy eyes with sissy


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

he's soooo handsome 

what are u feeding him? sounds silly but when i brought Odin home from the shelter and had him on purina one he shed like crazy and then i went to TOTW and it stopped mostly and for other reasons now switched to Acana grain free and hardly get any Odin hair on me


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> he's soooo handsome
> 
> what are u feeding him? sounds silly but when i brought Odin home from the shelter and had him on purina one he shed like crazy and then i went to TOTW and it stopped mostly and for other reasons now switched to Acana grain free and hardly get any Odin hair on me


Blue Buffalo Life Protection Formula. Lamb and Brown Rice


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

BullHeaded said:


> Blue Buffalo Life Protection Formula. Lamb and Brown Rice


Blue isnt bad... but might be the rice. but lets wait and see if anyone else has an idea


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you for sure know his breed? (as in you have papers) If he has something else mixed it there, that could totally cause him to shed. It's just a thought but if he is purebred I was thinking it could be the rice...he looks like a healthy boy! White hair shows up so much worse than any color! Lol


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

soft bristle brush right? How long are you brushing him for? Could be the food but if not I'm not sure what else you could do about the shedding. I use to take my boy outside and brush him for an hour and a half to help with the shedding until I switched his food.


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, I do not know Jaxx's whole history. His mother is a papered AmBulldog, his father is an unknown 'pit mix'. Momma got out and was found one morning nuzzled next to the sire. I have seen the sire but the owners just bought him from CL. So no papers or anything. I did however find a pic from a thread here that bears an uncanny resemblence to Jaxx's old man. So it could very well be a trace of another breed here.

This is the pic I found that looks almost identical to Jaxx's sire.


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Once again, thanks for the input gals (and guys?). Dont know everyone yet lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would not use the soft bristle brush as it wont pull out the dead hair like say the zoom groom brushes will { rubber curry combs } something like this 
Kong ZOOM GROOM - Rubber Wet or Dry Bathing or Shedding Brush For Dogs & Puppies | eBay

Maybe just using the wrong type of brush ?? Could very well just have a different breed in there although I find bulldogs { EB's , OEB's , am bulldogs and others} do shed quite a bit, we get them in the salon alot more then I would have thought and brush outs last awhile as they do shed alot.


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Angelbaby, thank you for the advice. I will definately be trying out a few new rubber brushes, as I actually do use fine bristle. So glad I came to this site. Full of information I might have missed elsewhere. Thanks again everyone for the input! Cheers.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you use anything for heartworm? Around 1-2 years old my boy started shedding really really bad, I never had noticed it before. around his neck and a shelf type thing on his forehead started to develop. My boy never tested for skin scraping or anything but I started using Revolution which helps protect your dog from heartworms, fleas and other harmful parasites. The shelf went away within a month and he stopped scratching and shedding within 2 months.


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

My pups get monthly heartworm meds. I keep them up to date on everything, and take them to the vet at the first sign of trouble. I never thought to ask about the shedding though. Maybe I should see about a skin test or something.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I honestly think its just his mix of breeds  but of course do whatever you feel is necessary to eliminate possibilities. English bull terriers shed horribly (target dog) as do English bull dogs. I used to be a groomer and yep, total shredders. I never groomed an American bulldog though. Anyway, like angel said I love the rubber brushes!!! Those things stick to the hair -- highly recommend!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Somethings you can try
There is a brush called a furminator that is for dogs with thick coats. It really works good for double flat coated dogs which your dog sounds like. You have to be careful or you can scratch your dog by over brushing. It does pull out all the dead coat but you can only use it on the back and neck not the legs or belly since the hair is thinner there. You can find cheaper versions of the Furminator if you look. I found one at walgreens for like 10 bucks it works great. Here is a cheaper version
Miracle De-Shedder by Miracle Care|Dog Grooming Supplies

I'm not a fan of the zoom groom brushes I'm a little more old school Curry combs work much better. You can find them in feed stores or online. They look like this
Prims by the water: The Curry Comb

and you can find them here
Equine Grooming Supplies: Oster Equine Care Series Brushes, Combs, Scrapers, & Picks

The best is to wash them and when they are wet use the curry comb to pull the dead hair out.

You can also try switching to a grainfree food and add fish oil to his diet. one 1000mg fish oil pill twice a day in the food is fine. People fish oil is fine that you can buy anywhere.

That's where I would start. I have a white dog too who sheds like that! frustrating!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oooooooo yeah curry combs are the best! They last forever!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

BullHeaded said:


> My pups get monthly heartworm meds. I keep them up to date on everything, and take them to the vet at the first sign of trouble. I never thought to ask about the shedding though. Maybe I should see about a skin test or something.


I just meant you might look into trying a different kind like the one I mentioned because it helps with a bunch of different parasites and the skin scrapings don't always get results even if there is actually a problem. There are many options, just something else to think about trying before spending money on tests  I would start with grain free and adding fish oil


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks again al for the help. I will try the different combs, as well as fish oil. I will also look into the other heartworm meds, as Jaxx has his yearly coming up next month.


----------



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

I had the same issue with my blue girl. I would use a rubber brush 2x a day. Give him coconut oil and apple cider vinegar in the food (1 TSP 2x a day). Def switch to a grain free diet (I use taste of the wild - Salmon for added Omega 3's that are good for skin and coat) and you can even rub the coconut oil on him, smells great and gives his coat a healthy shiny look. The ACV is just good for a healthy immune system and coconut oil is good for the coat and skin. You can calso give him a nutritional food supplement (The Missing Link- Skin and Coat)- it works wonders on a lot of things. Good luck, it can be crazy making to have a shedding dog. ;0)


----------

